# More Government Overreach...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In agriculture....from DTN.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=eddd1310-50bf-4ee7-adbd-597512891e22&pagination_num=1


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Where's the "Don't Like" button?

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Same old story do as I say not as I do.

Amazing they can dig holes in the wet land but the farmer can't because he owns the property.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Crap like this makes me think a war is coming. And I gots no guns....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a intermittant water hole on one of my fields. Looks more like a shallow pond-bout a 10th of an acre. Some busy body called the DEP on my ass complaining I had compost piled there too long (7 days- oh what a crime).
The DEP wasn't happy I had 30 tri axles of compost piled near what amounts to a big puddle.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Like Ralph I would rather click on unlike but I do like the fact that Mike posted this total illiterate bullshit. The EPA does need to be curtailed along with about every other government organization including the USDA and NCRS which about all of us have had some dealings in the past. If this farmer met these people with a gun I sure would not find him guilty. Just what the hell ever went with property rights. There is no way by him planting a crop in this spot that it can adversely affect anyone or anything else.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Government has gotten too big for their own diaper. It was fine when it was in its infancy, bearable through the formative years, but now has gotten just plain old senile in its old age.

Eminent Domain will be my death. Period. It will not happen in my lifetime.

We were denied adding hogs years ago because of the watershed. Like our small footprint was going to stop the pollution of Raleigh/Cary's water supply. There is much worse in the rivers like gasoline and oil. Doesn't Ammonia clean? I don't like city water, I like my showers and tea made from our well water. It's quite the fountain of youth, I attribute our longevity to it.

I don't even let utility companies drive in my fields without my say so and I make them drive where I tell them to. This all stems from 5 trucks (2 heavies, 3 pickups) to put a single pole in, a cut fence and trash everywhere so yes I'm a butthole and they don't like dealing with me. They wanted to put a pole in the middle of a pasture because they say that span is too long. Funny that wire has been there since the 70s like that and no problems since.

EPA can kiss my grits; when they quite driving cars, using manufactured devices that was made using electricity from coal power supplies, and pigs fly (yes most definitely pigs fly because I'll start raising flying pigs that poop rainbows), then I'll follow their guidelines and pay penalties. Want to protect the environment? Just look at Denver, Houston and the amount of smog is unreal. Start cleaning up there with your magical vacuum.

Guns are a sore subject you may assume where I stand.

Taxes? Cut it in half. I don't need paved roads, they sure are nice but they don't even maintain the ones I use the most. Instead it goes to the city. Take my income and give it to the poor and unfortunate that have more than I do because they supplement their income with illegal gains. All I ask is you fingerprint and drug test them.

It's funny I can't even get a government subsidized ag loan; I'm deaf, classified as a young farmer, credit always above 800, pay loans off way before maturation, and meticulous tax returns. I refuse to sign liens against anything I own and want credit based on my phenomenal history. Somehow government assistance won't apply to me, I guess it's like health insurance to hospitals, one big racket. All I want is another 200 acres. Oh the bank will give me money for 80 head of cattle but I don't have the means to support it on what I have and they can't figure that out. Their theory...well the feedlots can. Yeah I don't think they know where cows come from.

It's a vicious cycle, really quite simple, ever notice they can raise the "debt ceiling"? It's because they consult with Bernie Madoff. Yes you got it, Just one big Ponzi Scheme. Both in monetary movements and legal ways to steal.

When somebody asks how many head I have, I always respond with not enough. This pisses them off and they keep pressing. I then ask them,"How much money do you have in your bank account?" This always flabberghasts them and the stutter. The conclusion it's none of their damn business and the government is just the same.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The best thing that can happen for now is for all of us to support the Republican nominee....regardless if it is your man/woman or not....we must change the political direction priority one. Please take someone to vote this fall that might otherwise just not bother. And you folks that are not registered....please register....do it for your children if for no other reason.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> The best thing that can happen for now is for all of us to support the Republican nominee....regardless if it is your man/woman or not....we must change the political direction priority one. Please take someone to vote this fall that might otherwise just not bother. And you folks that are not registered....please register....do it for your children if for no other reason.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My dad used to say you have to vote for the lesser evil. Took me awhile to get it. See it clearly now. I cannot fathom where we will be if Bills wife or the self proclaimed Socialist get elected.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

This whole "are you better off now, or 4 or 8 years ago" is a big load of bull manure. At least for someone my age, entering my prime earning years.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Problem is, no one thinks about the future in those statements. I am so far worse off than I care to think about.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> The best thing that can happen for now is for all of us to support the Republican nominee....regardless if it is your man/woman or not....we must change the political direction priority one. Please take someone to vote this fall that might otherwise just not bother. And you folks that are not registered....please register....do it for your children if for no other reason.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Very good point Mike if you are not registered you cannot vote (unless you vote Dem.) if you don't vote you have lost all of your rights to complain. I've heard a lot of people say well my vote won't count well I think low voter turnout is a lot of the reason we are in the mess we are in. Your vote does count. Any of the Republicans are a hell of a lot better than Billary or the self proclaimed socialist. Once the 47 percent becomes the 51 percent the whole little ball of wax is over.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not to throw cold water on voting republican (and I sure as heck will), but theres a couple roadblocks and problems with that:

1. There's just as many people saying we need more regulation and they cant wait to vote communis...I mean democrat. There's about 150 million people in this country either on welfare or just too stupid yet to see that liberalism has NEVER worked ANYWHERE in the HISTORY of organized governance.

2. The "republicans" have been VERY disappointing in their opposition to this big government liberal nonsense (look at Paul Ryan for example). In fact, they have been complicit in helping it along. The chance to oppose was there and it didnt happen.

Theres a few good republicans out there: Jeff Sessions, Mike Lee, Ted Cruz doing whats right.

We need to group them together and force THEM to lead us out of this mess and back to sanity. I would call them Conservatives, NOT republicans.

The "R" is only there because the conservative party isnt big enough to run on its own platform and have a realistic chance to win.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Not to throw cold water on voting republican (and I sure as heck will), but theres a couple roadblocks and problems with that:
> 
> 1. There's just as many people saying we need more regulation and they cant wait to vote communis...I mean democrat. There's about 150 million people in this country either on welfare or just too stupid yet to see that liberalism has NEVER worked ANYWHERE in the HISTORY of organized governance.
> 
> ...


I can't say that I disagree with you in your assessment, JD. Ponder this though...the republicans that are there and are viable are a minority within the Republican party. There are NONE in the Socialist party. I will fight as hard as I'm able to get as many republican or libertarians (actually they are more in line with my thoughts) into the Republican party as long as it is the only viable party different than the Socialist party. I've cast more votes for people like Ron Paul than I care to recollect in the primaries, but in the general election, my votes-had they been for him (and they just might have been due to my heard-headed nature) would have been wasted. The Republicans know that they are the only viable party in this essentially-two-party system. Best hope is to get the anti-establishment republican to be the nominee for the establishment Republicans' show pony.

I look that we do need to fight among ourselves during the primary, then fight the smart fight against the bigger enemy in the general.

An enemy of my enemy is my friend. Socialists are my enemy.

...and your argument to me should be "Mark, there's no difference between establishment Republicans and the socialists. They have the House and Senate and the power to stop this communist pres' illegal overreach and have passes many many opportunities to impeach him, defund him, overturn his edicts, etc and have done nothing but go along with it".

And I will quote Canada Bill Jones in a weak hearted attempt to justify myself: "I know it's crooked, but it's the only game in town".

Deal me in, I ain't sittin any hands out!

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark,
I totally agree- there's no republican socialists....yet...
You sure as heck know the kid in the neighborhood that doesn't like you. He's easy to see coming a mile away. It's your "buddy" that's undermining you behind your back you don't see that can really hurt you. 
I look at democrats as the former and RINOs as the latter. I'm really disappointed in the RINOs that I thought were our friends that undermined us (republicans) behind our backs after we made majorities out of them in the congress and senate. 
I hear a guy like Jeff Sessions get up there and call the president out for what he is, and it gives me some hope. We not only need to win, but we need the right republicans to win.


----------

